# My new exhaust! Gen2 Cruze



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey, this is my new exhaust I got a few days ago. Sounds mean! A lot better in person of course. Just a resonator delete and a muffler delete with a Y pipe after the resonator. (Yes you can add a Y pipe on a cruze, there is actually another hangar mount, that some threads have pointed out.) The ends of the pipe are just spray painted matte black and edged. Let me know what you guys think! I'm gonna get a better video soon with cold starts and drive bys. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7mgQI62hWM


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

I just bought some thrush turbo mufflers for mine so i can make a dual setup. I was going to get some magnaflow xl3 mufflers but i saw these thrush turbo mufflers at autozone for half the price. I know the price difference is in the material but they can always be easily be replaced for cheap. I figured it would perform as well as or better than my current straight through single exhaust but be nice and quiet without the stupid raspiness farting sound. Yours sounds good by the way. Although if you get rid of either one or both cats with a tune, it'll sound terrible imo.


----------

